# Where did you buy your plants?



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just curious . Any online sellers you like? Any tips to buying? It could help out newbies like myself


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

If you buy off Aquabid make sure to read reviews of the person, some are really bad. Also make sure other people have been satisfied with their purchase, some reviews can be people that were paid, so a more personal review like on this forum is a good place.

Also, check if you have any local aquarium clubs, they trade plants a lot as well as sell them. Also you meet more people.

Sakura got plants had too much from free plants given too her and I was lucky and received the extras. They survived one week of shipping, a small break, then shipped again and they were still in healthy condition. I will ask her where she got them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Several members here sometimes have cuttings of plants that they are willing to sell or give away.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I use Mikeswetpets on e-bay. I'm always happy with the quality and prices. He discounts shipping for multiples too. 

However, the last plants I bought were from forum member Knuggs. He sent some really nice stuff too.

Good luck.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Sadly my LPS don't sell the best of plants, so I've been looking for online sources since.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

aquatic magic on ebay i bought 5 rhisomes of anubias nana for like 10 bucks (pretty cheap) but some leaves were yellow when i got them but they are all doing fine.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i want to buy from them again, but they ship illegally... and you cannn potentially get fined. plus the weather isn't optimum right now D: I got my last nana from them fine, I think it was because it was shipped in winter, IDK.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm going to be getting plants for my 15 gallon sorority possibly from here:http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/
I also know that if you use the coupon code BETTAFISH (all caps), it is 10% off.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hopeseeker said:


> I'm going to be getting plants for my 15 gallon sorority possibly from here:http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscentral.com/
> I also know that if you use the coupon code BETTAFISH (all caps), it is 10% off.


That's the site Sakura ordered from, gorgeous plants and doesn't skimo out on plants. One bunch of rotala easily had like 10 stems, though Sakura could have added more, I don't know, but they do give you some free plants.


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

The best quantity/quality/prices you're going to get is usually on classifieds sections of forums.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I usually buy my plants from Petco. XD 

Hope you find the better website to buy the plants. c: Good luck!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh the place I go that sells ADA products ships plants too. Here is there link http://www.neptuneaquatics.com/ Look in their gallery and see why I love this place. This is their latest aquascape http://www.neptuneaquatics.com/content/store-pictures?cck_pager_field_gallery_image=5 (Towards the bottom) It is done by the people that work there too!

Looks like they are mostly sold out online for plants, in store they have plenty though.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've really only gotten things from Petsmart and Petco. They normally have some nice beginner plants. After my first purchases, I learned to NOT buy tubed plants, only get stuff from the tanks, and even then be wary or at least informed!

I haven't bought anything online yet, but if I can get the bigger sorority tank moving forward, I would imagine I would have to, to get enough stuff to fill it nicely. So *proceeds to stalk this thread*


----------

